# Signiture pic



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

How do i get the ttoc signiture pic thing with my membership no in ???


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think you'd need the full path rather than just the filename.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Candyturbo, Follow these instructions. click link.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once your banner is displayed, click this link & post if you want full TTF access
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
Hoggy.


----------

